# My 8" Red Bellies...



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess there are quite a few people out there that don't belive four, 8" reds can play nice in a tank together, but mine do. If you look at the 3rd picture I posted, they are all right next to eachother, the way they normally are. I don't know why, but they like to bunch up likea group of school kids.

Now before anyone goes Crazy and starts yelling at me, they are all happy and if you look at the pix, don't even fin nip. ALSO, I plan on picking up another 55ga and picking out two reds at random and putting them in there to see if I can get them to breed. I know most people think you need more gallons, but Im willing to try it in a 55....

And without further delay..... My Reds.

***Images Removed***


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i have 4 pygo's in a 50 gallon breeder, three red and one caribe 
..all 5-6"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice - they big boys








Just wondering: did you use flash light?


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

I like the dark coloring, keep it up.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice looking reds...Keep it up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice reds


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

4 in a 55? Dont you think they might be a little crammed in there. I had 2 10 inchers in a 55 once they could barely turn around.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish love the tank :nod:


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whoa, those don't look red at all. it looks like a new form of a pygo. lol but still nice


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice fish but that gravel is hiteous


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice reds mate!
sorry but i dont get what you mean by " some may not believe it"

theres so many people with pygos that get along fine, its nothing new mate LOL

ian


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking reds


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow... Nice reds man... Great Job... Nice water too... Mine is cloudy right now.. so i can really appreciate great quality water...


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Lawfficer,

Actually you tank (48x12x19) is 47 US gallons.

But the reds you have show a reticulated spotting pattern refering they are wid caught reds.
How long have you had them?
Do you know how old they are, because as the heads are so big compared to the body, they cannot be very young.

Regards,


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> nice fish but that gravel is hiteous


You're hideous. And so is your spelling.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> But the reds you have show a reticulated spotting pattern refering they are wid caught reds.
> How long have you had them?
> Do you know how old they are, because as the heads are so big compared to the body, they cannot be very young.


They are in the ball park of 1.5 yrs old. I purchased them in September of 2004 when they were babies and could barely eat a full flake. And I have no idea if they were wild caught or not, they came from a LFS.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

nice looking pygos, i have 5 in my 100 gallon, ..those guys look happy, mine have some fin nip, but its dieing off


----------

